# flat tire = 4 new tires???



## maxman (Oct 13, 2004)

So how do you folks feel about the fact that if you get a non-repairable flat on one tire that you may have to buy 4 new tires due to the all wheel drive requirement that no tire can be more that 2/32nds difference in diameter than any other tire?


----------

